# gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????



## Marsbreaker (27. Januar 2010)

*gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*

helloh

wollt mal fragen was es für einen vorteil bringt wenn das netzteil im gehäuse unten ist

Kühler???


----------



## NCphalon (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*

Da mittlerweile so ziemlich jedes Gehäuse hinten Gehäuselüfter hat, is das Netzteil netmehr nötig um für den Luftstrom zu sorgen und wenn es unten is saugt es keine warme Luft mehr aus dem Gehäuse an, bleibt kühler un somit auch leiser.


----------



## Marsbreaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*

alles klar danke


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*

^^Aber wenn das NT dann die Luft von unten zieht bitte nicht den Rechner auf einen Teppich stellen


----------



## Burkuntu (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Aber wenn das NT dann die Luft von unten zieht bitte nicht den Rechner auf einen Teppich stellen



Nur regelmäßig den Standort ändern !
Staubsaugen ist dann nicht mehr nötig


----------



## EinarN (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*

Immer wieder zum staunen wie schön positive Änderungen in der Hardware Positionierungen in ein Rechner veräppelt werden.

Solche Änderungen hätten schon längst stattfinden können und es liegt auf der Hand das ein im Unteren bereich positioniertes Netzteil nur Vorteile bringen kann, egal ob man die Kiste am Teppich Hinstellt,  an der Decke Hängt oder an der wand klatscht.

Beim unteren Netzteil ist dieses Wichtige 2teil" eines PC was alle Komponenten versorgt im Sache Kühlung eigentlich vom Gehäuse zu 100% Getrennt, schaufelt Frischluft von außen durch den unteren 120er oder 140er Lüfter und pustet es hinten Heraus nach Abkühlung der Komponenten und nicht warme Verbrauchte Luft vom Inneren des Gehäuses.

Ich habe bis vor etwa 2 Monate ein Normales Gehäuse gehabt wo das Netzteil Oben war. Der Lüfter Drehte andauernd mit Hochleistung, die Luft was durch den Netzteil herauskam war fast so warm wie bei ein Händetrockner in eine Bahnhof Toilette. Nun seit es Unten Angebracht ist, Dreht der Lüfter kaum mit halbe Leistung, ist kaum zu Hören und die Verbrauchte Netzteil Luft ist Kalt, kein Unterschied zur Zimmertemperatur. Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, Schont das Netzteil, Schont die Komponenten, Das Netzteil Läuft Zuverlässiger und der dort Verbaute Lüfter bei der wesentlich niedrige Kühlung Drehzahl Lebt auch Länger.

Ich muss immer wieder nur staunen welche 08/15 Gehäusemüll am Markt Geschmissen werden, wo das Innenleben (Hardware Positionierung) am Niveau einen mittelalterlichen 486 ist, aber die Optik von irgendwelche sinnlose blink- blink Alien Visagen aufweist ohne nicht das geringste an nutzen und das noch zur Wucherpreise. 

  Die Gehäuseherstellern was sich ernsthafte Gedanken machen für eine gute zuverlässige Hardware Funktion durch eine ordentliche logistische Neu Positionierung um die Beste Kühlung der Komponenten zu Erzielen, kann man eigentlich auf den Fingern zählen.

  @ Marsbreaker

  Ein Gehäuse mit ein Netzteil unten positioniert, kann Ich dir nur Empfehlen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*

Das einzige Problem was das mit sich bringt ist das dann das Netzteil mehr Staub ansaugt besonders wenn der Raum mit Teppichboden ausgelegt ist. Du solltest doch für einen Luftfilter sorgen, oder wenn du ne billige und auch gute lösung willst nimm einen Neilonstrumpf von deiner Freundin das hilft super, den Netzteile sind schwer zu reinigen.


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*

Ganz ehrlich finde ich Gehäuse bei denen das Netzteil oben verbaut ist irgendwie praktischer ... Da bei den meisten Boards die ATX sowie die EPS Buchse im oberen Bereich verbaut sind braucht man entweder sehr lange Kabel oder man zieht die Dinger quer durchs Gehäuse ... 

Wenn die Boardhersteller mitziehen würden wären Netzteile am Boden wesentlich sinnvoller und praktischer ...

Was das Problem mit der Wärmeentwicklung angeht, mit entsprechender Gehäusebelütung ist das alles kein Problem, vorallem wenn man dann noch ein hochwertiges Netzteil verbaut


----------



## True Monkey (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*



EinarN schrieb:


> Solche Änderungen hätten schon längst stattfinden können und es liegt auf der Hand das ein im Unteren bereich positioniertes Netzteil nur Vorteile bringen kann, egal ob man die Kiste am Teppich Hinstellt, an der Decke Hängt oder an der wand klatscht.


 
Es ist gerade *nicht *egal ob man den Rechner dann auf einem Teppich stellt oder nicht.

90% von denen defekten NT(aus einem Case wo das NT unten sitzt) die wir austauschen sind überhitzt weil der Rechner auf einem Teppich stand.
Der strahlt halt wunderbar die Hitze wieder ab anstand sie zu absorbieren.
Die wenigsten Hersteller lassen genug Platz unterm Case das es kein Prob wäre wenn man ihn dann auf einen wenig höheren Teppich stellt.

Und genau aus dem Grund habe ich davor gewarnt solche Rechner auf einem Teppich zu stellen.

Laptops mögens genausowenig auf einem Teppich betrieben zu werden.


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*

Ja, wen der Rechner auf ein "flockati" Steht ist klar das es sich Verabschidet und was Notebooks Betrift denen Ihr tot ist das Betreiben im Bett 
Das ding ist dann Komplett zu und erstikt Regelrecht.

was Tepichboden Betrifft, Ich hab keinen da Ich sowas Hasse aber mein Sohn hat und den Seine Kiste (Auch xigmatek Midgard) steht am Tepichboden. OK. Der "Fetzen" ist kein 20 Euro Teurer flokati sondern 9,90 Euro / qm Normaler 5 mm tepichboden und ich Merke dakeine Negative Einwirkungen im Vergleich mit meinen was auf PVC Steht. Beide kisten haben Staubfilter, beide sind in eine Woche zu wie eine Mauer und Müssen Gereinigt werden.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*

Ist ja nicht so das es zwangsläufig zum Ausfall des NT kommen muß wenn er auf einen Teppich steht ....aber auffällig ist es für mich schon das wenn ich ein defektes NT tausche und den Kunden frage worauf der Rechner steht dann fast immer die Antwort .....auf einem Teppich kommt.


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*

Das liegt dann an der Gewöhnheit von den Kisten was Netzteil Oben hatten bzw. auch noch Ältere Netzteile was an der steckerwand ein 80 cm Brummer hatten und kein 120 / 140er in den Netzteilbauch. Mitder Zeitwerden die Leute wohl Umdenken. Bis dahin..... Freu dich auf der Kundschaft


----------



## Muehle (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: gehäuse mit Netzteil unten????*

Ich denke mal zarte Ansätze sind bei den Gehäuseherstellern erkennbar. Da viele Gehäuse über eine Front mit Mashgitter ihre Frischluft beziehen würden 2 - 3cm unterm NT reichen es mit Kühlung von vorn zu versorgen.
Die meisten, bei denen sich das NT auf diese Weise verabschiedet hat, haben sich vorher bestimmt keine Gedanken um ein vernünftiges Kühlkonzept gemacht. Die Anzahl und Größe der Lüfter allein machts eben nicht.
Bei der Auswahl des Gehäuses mal an den Aufstellungsort denken, dann klappts auch mit dem kühlen (CPU)-Kopf und auch mit dem NT.

MfG   MM


----------

